# Puppy to adult pictures



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Fozzy is adorable! I love that last picture. ♥

Here's a recent thread about puppies to adults: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/14275-picture-fun-then-now.html


----------



## lushpuppy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, and thanks for the link! 

I just can NOT believe how long I went without these amazing creatures. I believe I have an addiction!


----------

